# First Ltter :)



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes ... got up this morning and there were little squeaks coming from the mommy tank. Treacle has had her first litter, her and Spot are curled up together on top of them keeping them warm  there seems to be 4 so far ... but I havent taken the ladies from the nest ..... My daughter will be so pleased when she gets home this afternoon  they all seem to be wriggling but mum still looks to be in labour so there may be more 

I will take pics later today when shes had some rest


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks .... shes finished now the last 2 were still born ...


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Just took the one pic as they are only a few hours old ..... didnt want to disturb mum


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulation and the best wishes for the litter.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the bottom left one looks nice and big.

what colour are the parents?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

both are pied/broken black ... this is the experimental litter just so i know what to do when i start breeding for real .... all the girls will stay with mum in my daughters room  she is so excited ....


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I dont think this mom is a very good mom .... got up this morning and there were 2 dead babies outside the nest .... she doesnt seem to be feeding them the last 2 are not looking good either


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That's a shame, some does are just not cut out to be mothers, or it could be she simply doesn't have the milk.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Shoot, I was really hoping the right one would catch up with such a small litter.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

last update on this post the last 2 died this morning .... the mother had not fed any of them .... dont think she had a clue what to do ... shes a lot happier now shes back in the cage with her friends .... very disapointed


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I read that this sort of thing can happen with a doe's first litter, but the second one they often get right. Similar to the ones who eat the first litter, but not the second. Had that sort of problem myself, before I started having them stay longer with their mom. (Which, from what I've read on this forum, is still not a guarantee for everyone.)
I hope that it was a one off thing, and she figures it out next time. Sorry for you, and your daughter's loss. 

-Zanne


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

That's such a shame, that chunky pinky looked like a keeper.
Hopefully it goes better next time


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks guys im not sure I will breed from her again tho as she is a pet shop mouse ... like mu buck who was afraid of my 'proper mouse' Will pair up my new buck when he has completed quaranteen and try again then .... all is not lost tho as the retired buck will go into my daughters room and be her mouse ... thought it was the best way to solve the 'what to do with him' problem .... she will keep him company and he will stop her having nightmares in her room


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry to read about this. I think your plans are very positive though, and good luck with your daughter having a special little friend in the room to help chase away her frightening dreams. I hope it works out!


----------

